# Weider Crossbow Good for Building Muscle?



## DjTraNcEFoRmeD (Apr 4, 2004)

Is the Weider Crossbow good for building muscle? By this I mean can the Weider Crossbow enhance my pectoral muscles, biceps, triceps, abs, and back? Basically, can it give me a "beach ready" body? Any help would be great. Thx


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

Sure to a point.....but free weight are the way to go if you want to build some size.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

What do you consider a beach ready body?

Only you can give you a beach ready body, equipment wont do it for you.  You could even have a decent body without using weights if you so desired   But it could only be so good.

I'd say blow your money on some free weights instead.  Any reason why you like you are thinking along the lines of the crossbow.


----------



## DjTraNcEFoRmeD (Apr 4, 2004)

I was thinking of buying the crossbow because it is cheaper than the bowflex and it has a lot of exercises that I can do in one machine. Also, I like the space saving feature that it has because I was thinking of putting it in my bedroom.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Get some free weights... tons of exercises you can do with those   How much does the Crossbow cost?


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 4, 2004)

yea, get free weights instead. a bench, some plates, a pull-up bar, some adjustable DBs. much better and cheaper.


----------



## DjTraNcEFoRmeD (Apr 4, 2004)

The lowest price I found for the crossbow is $460.


----------



## DjTraNcEFoRmeD (Apr 4, 2004)

What is a DB? Sry, im kinda new to this fitness thing.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

dumbells 

Basically, you need a barbell for bench, a bench press, a ez curl bar, and some plates.

You could get that stuff for pretty close to the same price as a Crossbow, or a bit less if you wanted to go with a slightly cheaper bench.

This is the bench I have at home -> http://www.nautilusfitnessproducts.com/product.asp?cat=fwb&subcat=bn&id=292

Wish I had it here with me at school... but the gym is nice to work out at.  Anyways, look for some good prices.  You can even do some leg work with dumbells, and lighter weights... with heavy stuff you'll have to get a squat rack or something.


----------



## DjTraNcEFoRmeD (Apr 4, 2004)

Well I have one of those right now except it also has a lat-tower. Is there a way to work my back with the lat-tower?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

do you have a pic of it?


----------



## DjTraNcEFoRmeD (Apr 4, 2004)

Yea, I the url is http://www.exercise-n-fitness.com/equipment_details.asp?pid=4307 I also have a couple dumbells.


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

you are better off with something like this,more expensive but will get more benifit from it.http://www.megafitness.com/mega-smith-with-bench.html?AID=10283340&PID=1380213


----------



## DjTraNcEFoRmeD (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, I kind of want to know what I can do with what I have for now. I have re-thought the idea of getting a crossbow and I don't think I am going to buy it.


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DjTraNcEFoRmeD *_
> Well, I kind of want to know what I can do with what I have for now. I have re-thought the idea of getting a crossbow and I don't think I am going to buy it.


Thats my point,theres not really a whole lot you can do with that set up.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, you can do everything but legs on your current machine.  Its not the best, but it will get the job done.  Eventually you'll have to move on to more advanced stuff, but that'll do for now.

For lats you can just use the lat tower... and of course your latisimus dorsi are a major component of your back.

For other parts of your back, you can do bent over barbell rows, and there are some dumbell exercises for back as well.  Check out http://www.exrx.net for some descriptions of exercises.  Click on the exercise map, then on the back, and that'll do it.  They have small video clips of the exercises


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

Don't get me wrong,that bench you have is a good starter bench,but you will eventually need something better afterwhile


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

A newbie getting into it doesnt need to start off with the best equipment.  Just using less expensive stuff and working on form, etc, and starting off will be beneficial.  He can use the equipment he has for that.

Eventually you'll have to join a gym DJ, that way you can get all the equipment you'll need to do the best.  If you cant afford that now though then use your current set and start saving for that


----------



## DjTraNcEFoRmeD (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## kvyd (Apr 7, 2004)

i dont see what be wrong with him getting a squat rack more barbells and plates. and hed be set...  for the time being  

if he has db's and bench with a squat rack he could def. get a solid routine going.

kev


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2004)

_ Like everybody said here, buy free weights. _


----------

